# Replacement plane handle



## celyn (16 Dec 2008)

Greetings, I'm after a replacement handle for my record marples No. 5 bench plane . Can anyone reccommend a good cheap supplier?
Rosewood would be too dear for the jobbing carpentry I undertake although I would prefer hardwood.


----------



## bugbear (16 Dec 2008)

celyn":2wbwgquh said:


> Greetings, I'm after a replacement handle for my record marples No. 5 bench plane . Can anyone reccommend a good cheap supplier?
> Rosewood would be too dear for the jobbing carpentry I undertake although I would prefer hardwood.



Since much of the cost of a handle is labour, I don't know of a supplier that uses anything much less than rosewood.

In fact there are very few suppliers - some people come and go, working from home workshops; the main source in the UK is (I think) Crown, available from most big tool sources.

http://www.crownhandtools.ltd.uk/produc ... dleset.asp

http://www.axminster.co.uk/product-Crow ... -19732.htm 

BugBear


----------



## celyn (16 Dec 2008)

Thanks , I've checked those but it works out cheaper to buy one of these which is one hell of a waste. How does that work?


----------



## celyn (16 Dec 2008)

having a problem with hyperlinks..........


----------



## Jon the Bodger (17 Dec 2008)

I don't know anything about them, but I came across some cheap replacements totes and other plane bits for Faithfull planes on Tool Shop Direct
http://www.toolshopdirect.co.uk/products.php/store/5/c1/105/c2/439


----------



## celyn (17 Dec 2008)

Cheers Jon but nothing for a 5. 

Reasonable price for a 4 replacement though.


----------



## Racers (17 Dec 2008)

Hi,

First, the handle is made of wood and you are a woodworker, yes? have you tried making one? the hole is the only difficult thing to do, but if you drill from both sides its not to bad. 
Second, a 4 and a 5 handle (tote) are the same.

Pete


----------



## HeathRobinson (17 Dec 2008)

Unless the faithful planes are unique in some way I am pretty certain that the handles are the same for a 4 and a 5.

Haha. Beaten to it by Pete :lol:


----------



## Smudger (17 Dec 2008)

Yes - I think I've done that, all you need to do for a #5 is drill the hole in the toe for the fixing screw.

These are nice - but not as attractive as they were a while back!


----------



## Jon the Bodger (17 Dec 2008)

On the Tool Shop Direct link I gave I can see a No 5 tote directly underneath the No 4. Or rather I can't see it, because the picture says "Image Coming Soon".

I saw a tip for drilling a tote hole using a bench drill press. Drill short pilot holes where you want the tote hole to start and finish. Mount a metal tapered point - such as some 6mm diam rod - on your drill press table. Wind down the drill bit and align the point to touch it. Back off then place one tote hole on the point and lower the drill bit onto the other hole. Drill most of the way through before flipping the tote over to finish the hole. Never tried this and I guess you would need to hold the tote with some grips, whilst drilling, if you value your fingers.


----------



## wizer (17 Dec 2008)

celyn":q5bcfs1t said:


> Thanks , I've checked those but it works out cheaper to buy one of these which is one hell of a waste. How does that work?




If that really is rosewood as they say. I'm shocked that a lump of cast iron and expensive hardwood can cost so little. Even if doesn't work the way it should.


----------



## Smudger (17 Dec 2008)

Jon the Bodger":22wz789i said:


> On the Tool Shop Direct link I gave I can see a No 5 tote directly underneath the No 4. Or rather I can't see it, because the picture says "Image Coming Soon".
> 
> I saw a tip for drilling a tote hole using a bench drill press. Drill short pilot holes where you want the tote hole to start and finish. Mount a metal tapered point - such as some 6mm diam rod - on your drill press table. Wind down the drill bit and align the point to touch it. Back off then place one tote hole on the point and lower the drill bit onto the other hole. Drill most of the way through before flipping the tote over to finish the hole. Never tried this and I guess you would need to hold the tote with some grips, whilst drilling, if you value your fingers.



Easier if you drill vertically whilst the wood still has 90 degree ends, and then cut the angles afterwards. It's all explained in Alf's how-to I think.


----------



## celyn (27 May 2015)

Ended up buying the Silverline plane - it was as good as the Record and I'm still using it six years on.


----------



## MickCheese (27 May 2015)

Unless I'm mistaken. This took you 7 years to do!

And my wife says I'm slow. 

Mick


----------



## celyn (27 May 2015)

No rush Mick, just trying to end the suspense for you.


----------



## MickCheese (27 May 2015)

Ha ha.


----------



## MMUK (27 May 2015)

celyn":d72guw8d said:


> Ended up buying the Silverline plane - it was as good as the Record and I'm still using it six years on.




If you'd spent the extra fiver on the Faithfull, you'd have had handles that would fit the Record :wink:


----------

